# comb honey by the frame



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

Anybody ever sell full frames of comb honey? 
How do you display it? Package it?
I ask because I am out of cut comb boxes with just a few frames left. I think I can sell full frames, but outside of a super, It is not easy to display/protect. 
Thanks


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I think you could be on a winner!!


----------



## Vincent (Dec 22, 2013)

I know they sell it that way in Turkey, Russia and parts of eastern Europe. I think they sometimes wrap it in plastic and hang it from display racks.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

Check out Lauri millers frames that she does. They are pretty beautiful. She has them in a glass case.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I sell full frames to other beekeepers in supers that they return with the empty frames.


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

I saw lauri's frames in an old forum while looking for solutions. I also found these: http://www.honeyframepackaging.co.uk/index.asp?pageid=262386 
Anyone ever see anything like this available in the US?
Thanks


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Is this packaging available in the US. I love I t.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Anybody ever sell full frames of comb honey? 

Occasionaly.

>How do you display it? 

I haven't, I just sold it to people who requested it. But I would build a rack to put them on if I were trying to sell them.

>Package it?

I'd just wrap it in saran wrap.

>I know they sell it that way in Turkey...

Yes, I've bought it in Turkey like that. They also had some Langstroth deeps with circles made of thin flat wood in the middle of them sort of like a large wooden "ross round".


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Forty years ago Kelley sold cardboard boxes with saran paper to package shallow frame combs. I still have some in storage. Don't know if they still do. Mine might have antique value by now.


----------

